# Lord High Steward



## Aeliane (Feb 7, 2011)

Πώς λέγεται ελληνικά;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2011)

Γεια σου. Θα το ψάξω λιγάκι, γιατί θέλω να δω πώς έχει αποδοθεί αποδώ κι αποκεί. Πάντως, εδώ είχα προτείνει για τον _Lord Steward_ «Λόρδος Οικονόμος». Μπορεί να πάμε τώρα στον _αρχιοικονόμο_.


----------



## Aeliane (Feb 7, 2011)

δες τι λέει η Wikipeadia.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

Aeliane said:


> δες τι λέει η Wikipeadia.



Δε μας βοηθάς. Αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_High_Steward

ή σε αυτό:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_High_Steward_of_Ireland;


----------



## Aeliane (Feb 7, 2011)

Στο πρώτο


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2011)

Κρατάω από το OED αυτό:
Since the accession of Henry IV this officer has been appointed only on the occasion of a coronation, at which he presides, or for the trial of a peer, which takes place in the Court of the Lord High Steward if Parliament be not sitting.

Ομοίως στη Wikipedia:
The office has generally remained vacant since 1421, except at coronations and during the trials of peers in the House of Lords, when the Lord High Steward presides. In general, but not invariably, the Lord Chancellor was appointed to act as Lord High Steward in the latter situation. The trial of peers by their peers in the House of Lords was abolished in 1948, although trials on impeachment have not been abolished (though long obsolete). There was a "Court of the Lord High Steward" which served this purpose when Parliament was not in session.

Αυτή τη σημασία ο Πάπυρος την προσαρμόζει στα ελληνικά δεδομένα και την αποδίδει σαν *βασιλικό επίτροπο*.


----------



## Aeliane (Feb 7, 2011)

Καλό φαίνεται. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

